# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How do i make lucid dreams more vivid and stable

## Coldberg

i'v been having mild success with ld'ing but often times the dreams are very "eroded" if i can call it that not blurry but i can't see any details and it just so hard to immerse my self in it and it evaporates really quick, it's kind of like dreaming with your dream eyes closed almost

----------


## PerPle

Hmmm, what I do is wear "lucid glasses." They appear whenever I need them and they really do the job of making my dreams vivid. When it comes to stability, I would first calm myself at the fact that I'm freaking lucid by taking deep breaths, then I would rub my hands together and say or shout "Increase Lucidity" and I do this whenever I feel the dream slipping away from me. Works every time.

----------


## Coldberg

hmm will have to try that when i'm next lucid , so it's just basically kind of telling your self ok "galasses on!" and they apear kind of thing ?
i gues the biggest problem for me is that i'm too aware that i'm dreaming , awere of whats happening in my room etc

----------


## PerPle

Well no, if I think about them, they would appear on a desk or in my pocket. I've never really tried saying "glasses on," and then they appear on my face. Maybe that would work too. It doesn't have to be a pair of glasses though, it can be anything from taking a "lucid pill" or wearing a ring. Its up to you and your imagination.. BTW,what do you mean by aware of what's happening in your room? Do you mean because you're now aware in your dreams, you worry that you might be doing the actions in real life? Can you explain further?

----------


## Pogswarts

I simply yell out "Clarity increase!" You have to do it two or three times, but things will get very sharp.

----------


## Coldberg

no it's like i feel like i have two bodies , one in reality and one in the dream it's kind of weird , feels like keeping my head above the dream while the dream body does other things yet i don't see what it does just kind of immagine them (best i could explain) i hear the noise that is in the room like cars going by or if my granmother is doing something in the kitchen etc

----------


## jshumck

My technique to making my LD's more vivid is to stop and observe my surroundings, then feel everything I can that has a distinct texture. For example, say I was in my house in a dream. Then I become lucid. I simply look at everything that is not too far away and try and observe it. You have to make sure also if you observe things, you should not look at far away things. The reason for this is because if you do, the clarity of those objects gets really clear, and then you feel like you are right next to it. But after I observed the place I would feel the walls, carpeting, couches, etc. all using my hands.

----------


## PerPle

I do recall a similar experience I had one time where it was like my dream eyes and my real eyes were open at the same time. One eye was just stuck on an image while the other was actually seeing what I saw in the dream world. It was very uncomfortable but it never happened again after I learned how to stabilize my dreams.

----------


## 1True

I have the exact same problem! it feels like I have tried everything, (rubbing hands together, shouting "increase lucidity" or "clarity increase", spinning around, falling backwards, you name it.

----------


## 1True

> My technique to making my LD's more vivid is to stop and observe my surroundings, then feel everything I can that has a distinct texture. For example, say I was in my house in a dream. Then I become lucid. I simply look at everything that is not too far away and try and observe it. You have to make sure also if you observe things, you should not look at far away things. The reason for this is because if you do, the clarity of those objects gets really clear, and then you feel like you are right next to it. But after I observed the place I would feel the walls, carpeting, couches, etc. all using my hands.



Wow that seems like it actually might work, ill try it tonight and see how it goes! thanks man.

----------


## Randoman

> Wow that seems like it actually might work, ill try it tonight and see how it goes! thanks man.



I got the same proublem you do but I will try these technque to see if they work

Beacuse I can get lucids but there all like 10min not enough time to do anything

----------

